# NAB 2012: Apple Discusses Plans for FCP X in 2012



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 15, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/nab-2012-apple-discusses-plans-for-fcp-x-in-2012/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/nab-2012-apple-discusses-plans-for-fcp-x-in-2012/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/nab-2012-apple-discusses-plans-for-fcp-x-in-2012/"></a></div>
<strong>Final Cut Pro X Evolving


</strong>Apple met with video consultant Larry Jordan very recently prior to NAB 2012. The discussing lead to some information what we can expect in 2012 for Apple’s Final Cut Pro X.</p>
<p><strong>Coming in 2012</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Multichannel Audio Editing Tools</li>
<li>Dual Viewers</li>
<li>MXF Plug-in Support</li>
<li>RED camera support</li>
</ul>
<p>Apple appears to be working hard on changing the perception that they don’t care about the pro market with Final Cut Pro X.</p>
<p><strong>Read more at <a href="http://www.larryjordan.biz/app_bin/wordpress/archives/1800" target="_blank">Larry Jordan’s blog</a></strong></p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.macrumors.com/2012/04/15/apple-reveals-2012-final-cut-pro-x-update-with-multichannel-audio-editing-red-support-and-more/" target="_blank">MR</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## facedodge (Apr 15, 2012)

http://www.macrumors.com/2012/04/15/apple-reveals-2012-final-cut-pro-x-update-with-multichannel-audio-editing-red-support-and-more/

Macrumors has more on this.


----------



## Rofflesaurrr (Apr 15, 2012)

Hopefully we can expect a Mac Pro refresh to take advantage of these new features. I wouldn't want to work with 4K REDCODE RAW files on an iMac.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Apr 16, 2012)

I use logic pro for music, and let me tell you - apple has not done anything amazing with it in YEARS. I think they bought it so they could use the technology for GarageBand, which is the only thing they ever add new features too. Logic pro has suffered from the same bugs for at least 5 versions, and still lacks features that competitors added almost a decade ago.

Also, when is the last time they did a major aperture update?

Apple can say that they care about the pro community, but I'll be believe it when I see it.


----------



## AG (Apr 16, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> I use logic pro for music, and let me tell you - apple has not done anything amazing with it in YEARS. I think they bought it so they could use the technology for GarageBand, which is the only thing they ever add new features too. Logic pro has suffered from the same bugs for at least 5 versions, and still lacks features that competitors added almost a decade ago.
> 
> Also, when is the last time they did a major aperture update?
> 
> Apple can say that they care about the pro community, but I'll be believe it when I see it.


There was a rumour going around at the end of last year that Apple will be releasing a Logic X update in 2012.
With full compatibility with FCPX. Then the whole uproar about how Final Cut was too different.

Heres hoping it comes around still.

As for Aperture does it really need a full rework like the others got/are getting??


----------



## keithfullermusic (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't think aperture needs a full rework, but it is lagging in some areas


----------



## cayenne (Apr 16, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> I don't think aperture needs a full rework, but it is lagging in some areas



Like what?


----------



## Fandongo (Apr 16, 2012)

Rofflesaurrr said:


> Hopefully we can expect a Mac Pro refresh to take advantage of these new features. I wouldn't want to work with 4K REDCODE RAW files on an iMac.



I'm just holding my breath for the MBP update.
If the Mac Pros actually come, and stay Xeon (which won't be Ivy for a while), then they'll lack the new magical encoder.
On the dawn of CS6, we're running out of reasons to stay Mac.
I'll stick with their MBP, but for a desktop... I'd rather build my own.
Mac needs more CUDA options.


----------



## Rofflesaurrr (Apr 17, 2012)

Fandongo said:


> Rofflesaurrr said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully we can expect a Mac Pro refresh to take advantage of these new features. I wouldn't want to work with 4K REDCODE RAW files on an iMac.
> ...



Well, the Sandy Bridge-E Xeon processors are available now. Those should would be what the next Mac Pro is based on. The future Ivy Bridge-E Xeons will use the same socket, and the Mac Pro could be made to support them with a BIOS update. It would be nice to be able to use a normal nVidia 680 GTX for more CUDA processing power. However, i'm curious how they will implement Thunderbolt with a discrete graphics card. 

I'm actually on a dual Xeon Windows 7 machine right now. I'm interested in swiching to Mac if they offer an updated Mac Pro with at lease as much processing power as this machine. Macs seem to make better use of multiple CPU cores, especially when encoding. I also completely lost faith in Microsoft when I tried the Windows 8 consumer preview.


----------



## Astro (Apr 18, 2012)

well the new autodesk smoke 2013 looks much better then final cut.


----------

